# Amazing growth



## Pyrate (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you Massproducer for your post on coco buckets.
I am a first time grower with a single plant. I seemed to have done everything wrong from the start. Wrong media, wrong water, wrong lighting, wrong fertilizer. I managed to revive this tiny plant from the jaws of death 3 times. I started to manifold it when all the leaves browned, shriveled and fell off. All I had left was a t-shaped stick. That’s when I found the coco bucket thread. I immediately got what I needed and build a bucket. 5 days later I had significant growth. 
I am a believer in coco buckets! Thank you Massproducer!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Pyrate (Feb 15, 2022)

It needs more if everything. I’m just happy it rebounded


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> It needs more if everything. I’m just happy it rebounded






absolutely!


what flavor is it?


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 15, 2022)

It’s Kitchen sink. There is a nursery up the road that carries Fox Farm nutes. I’ll get some Cal Mag this morning. I put egg shell in the reservoir at the bottom but the roots could not have made it that deep yet


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 15, 2022)

I had a hard time finding the coco coir until that post mentioned looking at pet shops. BINGO! Found it in brick form. I added a little extra worm castings too


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

Kitchen sink eh….do you know the genetic makeup of your plant?


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 15, 2022)

I’m told it’s 50% indica 50% sativa. crossing the  GMO Cookies and Sundae Driver strains


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 15, 2022)

I was also given OG KUSH seeds


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> I was also given OG KUSH seeds




Ogers Kush , from OregonKid?


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 15, 2022)

I cannot find cal-mag anywhere here in town. Gonna hafta order it. Can I dissolve epsom salt in water and use it for now?


----------



## MuggyWeather (Feb 15, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> I cannot find cal-mag anywhere here in town. Gonna hafta order it. Can I dissolve epsom salt in water and use it for now?


Bigsir told me to mix approx 1 TBS Epsom salts in approx a gallon of water.
It worked for me. You won't need that much water though for 1 plant, so you'll have to scale that down.


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

I read two books, had my rooms set up and had all nutes and supplements on the shelf before I got my first clones.  From what I have seen most people who don't do their due diligence aren't growing  a year later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Ogers Kush , from OregonKid?



source of the OG?


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 15, 2022)

Some motorcycle riding friends


----------



## choxie (Feb 15, 2022)

Do you guys use that much cal mag? I'm getting the feeling everyone is being kind of sarcastic with it, but I still use it as directed.


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

I am on r/ I water so 7 1/2mil/gal is what I use.  That is 11/2 tsp


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2022)

Yes we use Cal Mag and yes they are playing with you. Just having a little fun. That's what brothers do.
But Cal Mag is very important and makes a big difference in your grow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I am on r/ I water so 7 1/2mil/gal is what I use.  That is 11/2 tsp


I’ve up’d my calmag to 1 kitchen tablespoon per gallon of water. I use it during feeding and during only watering too. My leaves look nice I’ve up’d my calmag some for the sarcasm on this site about it but luckily with good results…


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2022)

Bush Doctor® Cal-Mag - FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company
					

Calcium & Magnesium Liquid Supplement. OMRI Listed® and Registered CDFA Organic Input Material.




					foxfarm.com


----------

